# Topics > Related topics > Automatons, automata >  Alain Riby's automatons

## Airicist

youtube.com/@alainriby-artisticautomato5808

----------


## Airicist

Protectot
May 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

The Coronation of Napoleon

Published on Oct 1, 2015




Published on Oct 25, 2015




> This video presents Alain Riby's collection of artistic automatons. The entire collection which is truly unique in Europe is for sale!

----------


## Airicist

Artistic Automatons by Alain Riby - Animated Scale Model with Robot

Published on Nov 1, 2015




> The animated scale model is a 10-minute musical show featuring special effects and the interplay of light and sound; while the robot organist plays, the flagstones below him illuminate in synchronicity with the music. 
> 
> A program enabling the automatic commencement of the show via computer command is currently in the works.

----------


## Airicist

Artistic Automatons by Alain Riby - An Enchanting Garden

Published on Nov 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Artistic Automatons by Alain Riby - French Republican Guard Fanfare Set

Published on Nov 1, 2015




> Background made by enlarging perspective photographs shot on a 14th of July celebration at the Champs Elysées. The set includes:
> 
> . 17 trumpet-playing cavalrymen of the Republican Guard (fanfare scene) . Cavalry horses placed on a carpet-covered base . Musicians (movements synchronized with the music) . A sound system . And also a lighting system, comprised of 12v spotlights

----------

